# Flash estroboscopico con lampara xenon paso a paso



## xiober (May 22, 2007)

El circuito es una luz stroboscopica, lo monte en protobord y funciona, pero la carga de los condensadores es muy lenta, tengo que esperar mas de 1 segundo para realizar cada disparo del bombillo, existe alguna manera de mantener los condensadores siempre cargados, como podre modificar el circuito para dispare mas rapido 3hz por ejemplo , el circuito original esta aqui.

http://sound.whsites.net/project65.htm

He realizado algunas modificaciones para que funcionara, y el voltaje de entrada es para 12vdc

Si utilizo diodos rectificadores rapidos, cargaran mas rapido los condensadores????


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 26, 2007)

Debes tener en cuenta que el flach se calienta y  con eso de degrada, en principio el preriodo de rescanso es para que se enfrie.

This will increase the life of the tube, and ensure that its safe working temperature is not exceeded

Los diodos rapidos no  mejoran en nada el circuito


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 11, 2009)

*NOTA: no me hago responsable por mal ensamblaje de este proyecto, ni por ninguna otra causa de mal funcionamiento de este proyecto. todos los componentes aqui dispuestos han sido corroborados exitosamente, quedando PURA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE a cargo del usuario los daños que esto pueda ocasionar.*

hola amigos en la escuela nos pidieron armar cualquier circuito que el profe nos diera.. entonces me parecio interesante armarme un flash estroboscopico..
ya lo termine hace 3 dias y me funciona de pelos.. jeje.

bueno ahora les comento como es el tema.



los componentes que necesitan son:



RESISTENCIAS

R1 = 330 Ω / 10 ω
R2 = 150 KΩ / 1 ω 
R3 = Potenciometro lineal 250 K
R4 = 2,2 MΩ / 1 ω
R5= 39 KΩ / 1 ω


CAPACITORES

C1 = 47 uF / 350 v
C2 = 1 uF / 63 v
C3 = 0,1 uF / 630 v


SEMICONDUCTORES

D1 = 3 A / 1000 V
D2= Diac 30v / 1 ω
Q1 = TIC 226 D (TRIAC)


VARIOS

L1 = Lampara Xenon
I1= Llave Interruptora 220 V
B1 = Bobina de disparo
plaqueta virgen = 15 x 8 cm


aqui tienen el circuito impreso:

http://yfrog.com/11circuitoimpresodelflashj


aqui tienen el esquema:

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2...emateorico.png


les dejo unas fotos que saque con mi celu, perdonen por la calidad.

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/imagen001ifc.jpg/


http://yfrog.com/18imagen003ihuj


http://img132.imageshack.us/i/imagen004aij.jpg/


http://img17.imageshack.us/i/imagen005oay.jpg/


http://img199.imageshack.us/i/imagen006a.jpg/



estas son fotos de lamparas de xenon (con algunas bobinas)



http://yfrog.com/15lamparasflashbobinasdisj




saludos!





*NOTA: no me hago responsable por mal ensamblaje de este proyecto, ni por ninguna otra causa de mal funcionamiento de este proyecto. todos los componentes aqui dispuestos han sido corroborados exitosamente, quedando PURA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE a cargo del usuario los daños que esto pueda ocasionar.*


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 11, 2009)

hola amigo muy bueno tu flash..
yo tambien me hice uno y funcaba muy groso...(lo vendi)jaja
me estoy por armar otro y me gustaria saber como le hiciste para conseguir la bobina de disparo jajaja..yo no la pude conseguir...
pero boeee cuando termine el q tengo ahora subo fotos si no te molesta claro....

saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 11, 2009)

ok no hay problema..!

todos me preguntaron lo mismo..  jeje

muchos me dijeron que no la conseguiria, pero si.. por suerte la consegui. no me fue para nada dificil. solo entre a la casa de electronica y le pregunte por una bobina de disparo para un flash.. y la primera que me mostro me la compre.. y me funciono re bien.


saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 13, 2009)

aca dejo el esquema mejor hecho.. lo acabo de hacer   


saludos


----------



## skinverde (Jul 15, 2009)

Amigo mio ...
Esta estupendo su proyecto...
le hago una consulta..... es posible reemplazar el condensador electrolitico de (47uF / 350V), por alguno de otro valor,, porque e tenido muchos problemas  para encontrarlo, es mas, es lo unico que me falta para comenzar a armar el circuito...
(En los locales de electrónica de mis tierras no lo tiene nadie)



saludos y espero me responda pronto.!

Skin!.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 15, 2009)

mira yo no tengo idea. pero lo unico que sé, es que la bobina tenes que medirla con el tester para saber dónde colocar cada patita.. el proceso no lo sé. alguien que pueda ayudar a nuestro amigo y a mí, por favor? gracias!


saludos..


----------



## skinverde (Jul 15, 2009)

Estimado rodrigo_6

con el asunto de la bobina, puedes testear la continuidad de los pines..
hay 2 que estan unidos (uno va al positivo y el otro negativo) y el tercero esta solo (conecta al condensador C3), ahi esta la manera de conectar al circuito segun el esquema publicado mas arriba ...


*Alguien sabe por que otro componente puedo cambiar el condensador (47uF / 350V)...*

no lo encuentro en ningun lado.!
Porfavor_!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 15, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta.. recien lo estube testeando y te digo.. yo tengo una bobina de CUATRO patas.. me tendre que comprar una de 3? porque sinceramente me salio carita la bobina.. :S

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.
Busca de 10uF, 22uF, 33uF a 350V y prueba. También puede poner capacitores en paralelo (10uF // 33 uF ó 22uF // 22uF).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## skinverde (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfecto elaficionado...

que gran idea muchas gracias...
pero una ultima consulta, ¿no hay problema si no alcanzo los 47uF?

me refiero a: 10uF // 33uF = 43uF etc. etc.

de antemano muchisimas gracias!


----------



## skinverde (Jul 16, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta.. recien lo estube testeando y te digo.. yo tengo una bobina de CUATRO patas.. me tendre que comprar una de 3? porque sinceramente me salio carita la bobina.. :S
> 
> gracias





estimado
no se si será posible, pero mire el diagrama electrico de este proyecto, en especial la ubicacion de la bobina de disparo...
también es una de 4 pines (pero 1 pin del primario puenteado con 1 pin del secundario).
estube mirando proyectos similares que usan un transformador de disparo, que es el que tiene usted, y todos tienen puenteado 2 pines del mismo... (quedando como una bobina de disparo de 3 pines)
en fin...
lo dejo planteado por si alguien con mas experiencia puede confirmar o no lo propuesto.
suerte en su proyecto amigo.!

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 16, 2009)

skinverde dijo:
			
		

> pero una ultima consulta, ¿no hay problema si no alcanzo los 47uF?



No, no vas a tener problemas.

Si buscás una fuente de PC vieja podés encontrar condensadores grandes a la entrada (los de las fuentes quemadas en general sirven). Quizá sean de 160/200V, pero con dos en serie vas a andar bien (suelen ser de alrededor de 150/200uf, así que capacidad te sobra). Lo mejor es que te puede salir gratis o muy barato.
De poner dos en serie, usá un par de resistencias iguales más o menos grandes (10kΩ por lo menos y potencia adecuada) para distribuir el voltaje de manera más uniforme entre los dos C y que ninguno se pase del límite.

Saludos


----------



## skinverde (Jul 16, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> skinverde dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpen que moleste tanto... 
pero entonces los condensadores los pongo en serie o en paralelo como habían comentado antes..!
tengo una fuente de pc mala en mi poder, ella contiene condensadores de 220uF / 200V  porejemplo.
la manera de sumar la capacitancia y el voltaje del condensador es en serie  o en paralelo...?

no me quero complicar mas....
y gracias nuevamente por sus rápidas respuestas_!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola.
Pon lo que te sea más conveniente, como ya  te lo han mencionado, puedes hacer la conexión en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola Skinverde

Así como te los muestra ElAficionado, las tensiones de trabajo de los condensadores se suman y la capacidad resultante es de la mitad.
En tu caso, con dos de 200uf/200V vas a tener como resultado un conjunto de 100uf/400V (insisto: calculá la potencia de las resistencias para no tener problemas).

Si los pusieras en paralelo tendrías 400uf/200V.


Saludos


----------



## neutron (Jul 17, 2009)

che.. esta bueno eso.. yo quiero armarme uno con un flash de camara de fotos que no sirve..  

otra cosa.. en el esquema del post #4.. pone bien el valor de la resistencia de 330k porque al no poner la letra k pareciera que es de 330 ohm nada mas.. alguno se va a equivocar y volar todo!..
arregla eso antes que por error construyan otro colisionador de hadrones :S..

una pregunta.. que potencia tiene eso?.. sirve para flash de camara de fotos? esos chiquititos..


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 17, 2009)

anque no lo creas, es una resist de 330  


jejeje
saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 19, 2009)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> che.. esta bueno eso.. yo quiero armarme uno con un flash de camara de fotos que no sirve..
> 
> otra cosa.. en el esquema del post #4.. pone bien el valor de la resistencia de 330k porque al no poner la letra k pareciera que es de 330 ohm nada mas.. alguno se va a equivocar y volar todo!..
> arregla eso antes que por error construyan otro colisionador de hadrones :S..
> ...






mmm no creo que sirva para los flashes de las cam de fotos.. hay qe medir con tester quizas al flash de cam. no se


salu2


----------



## skinverde (Jul 29, 2009)

estimados es posible realizar el circuito con un 

*Electrolítico : 47uF / 450Volt* .. .????


saludos y gracias.,


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 29, 2009)

quizas sobrecaliente


----------



## skinverde (Jul 29, 2009)

gracias rodrigo_6

lo tengo funcionando el el protoboard...
lo unico como dices tu es que se sobrecalienta la resistencia de 10W..
para esto es posible adicionar al circuito la conexion de un ventilador de pc
de esos chiquiitos?

*Como se podría hacer eso???*

y otra consulta. como puedo modificar la frecuencia de los flashes...
me refiero a que cuando le doy el maximo al potenciometro no se ve tan rápido como en
otros estrobos...?

gracias y saludos..


----------



## RSX (Jul 30, 2009)

hola

skinverde te aconsejo que:
1-elimines la resistencia de 330 es una &%$@ y la remplases por > un condensador NO ELECTROLITICO! de +400V 10uF de manera de limitado por impedancia
                                                                                 > por una inductancia eso puede ser un transformador, por ej uno de 12V y salida en cortocircuito te dara 140w si tiene pin para 110V, ojo no conectes el transf. en el sec (bajo voltaje) o volaras todo y tienes que sacarle todo y dejar solo el transformador, tambien puedes remplazarlo por  una impedancia de lampara que sea de 300-400 para tubos fluorec.

Si no consigues la bobina del flash puedes usar un simple transformadorprmador de 12V (o similar) y conectas los pines de 12V uno al condensador delo triac y el otro a masa y el lado de alto voltaje (mira en el trasformador que sea el que comiensa en la base del bobinado al pin de 12v que va a masa y el otro sacas +++++ voltaje aunque no te aconsejo que lo uses en un circuito de esos cambilo por uno de no mas de 24V y tendras que llenar el interir de los bobinados cvon parafina (aunque de un poco de problemas) para evitar arcos internos.

El tema del condensador de 450V 47uF esta re bien los 220V tienen un vboltaje pico de 220x1.41=311 o sea que mientras tu condensador tenga mas de 350V ta bien si no tiene mas de 300V va a explotar!, y no lo conectes al reves sino va a pasar lo mismo. si tu cond. tiene mas voltaje no se va a recalentar eso es una estupides, va a ser mejor y a demas para este circuito si cambias el misero diodo por un puente rectificador sacaras el doble de provecho de tu copndensador y con 47uF no da para consegir los 150W sino que te va a dar una especi de rafagas en el ciclo activo, para obtener alta frecuencia y qedar psicodelico tienes que aumentar el condesnsador a 200uF y bajar el cond. de 1u 63V por un valor menor de 470n por ej y obtendras el doble de frecuencia.

un circuito no muy efectivo pero re simple es asi

tomas un trandf 12V y conectas la bobina de 12v con un extyremo de la bobina de un relay (de esos pequeños que ay asta en los microondas) y a una bateria de 12V al Y por ej, el otro extremo de la bobina del relay al otro polo de la bateria X por ej, y el extremo del boinado de 12v que resta lo conectas a uno de los conectores del interruptor del relay, el otro conector de relay al polo X y ta ya tienes un generador de descargas dolorosas de 2000-5000V y que puedes cambiar el trasformador por una bobina de encendido y sacaras +2cm de descragas


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 30, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> . . . me estoy por armar otro y me gustaria saber como le hiciste para conseguir la bobina de disparo jajaja..yo no la pude conseguir . . .



El primer strober que yo arme, tambien me fue dificil conseguir esa bobina, entonces se me ocurrio la idea de utilizar un transformador de radio (el de salida para el parlante) y el strober funciono.  Si tienes radios transistorizados en desuso, te saldria barato; o puedes buscar uno en el almacen de electronica de su ciudad.

Claro, para conocer la disposicion de los pines, con el ohmetro mide la resistencia de los bobinados y entonces los dispones asi: la de menor resistencia, sera el primario; y el de mayor resistencia, sera el secundario.



			
				skinverde dijo:
			
		

> . . . lo unico como dices tu es que se sobrecalienta la resistencia de 10W . . .



A _skinverde_, es natural que se recaliente; por eso la resistencia es de 10W y no de ½W.  Yo le recomiendo que en la primera etapa utilice un doblador de voltaje, en lugar de ese rectificador (R1, D1 y C1); yo en la practica he utilizado un cuadrupicador.



			
				RSX dijo:
			
		

> . . . skinverde te aconsejo que:
> 1-elimines la resistencia de 330 es una &%$@ y la remplases por > un condensador NO ELECTROLITICO! de +400V 10uF de manera de limitado por impedancia . . .



_RSX_ estas equivocado porque no miraste el circuito esquematico; si haces ese cambio, el condensador se cargara (fijate en el diodo) y despues de cargado, no circulara mas corriente al circuito.

Yo recomiendo este circuito, y se encuentra en:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo/index.htm


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 30, 2009)

chicos estoy medio olvidado de este proyecto..!jejejeje

miren como lo tengo..lleno de tierra ... 






pero ya lo voy a terminar y subo fotos y video de esta joya!...

saludo!


----------



## RSX (Jul 30, 2009)

que lastima el reflejo del flash en el teclado me borro la eprom de mi cabesa jajjajajjaj


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 30, 2009)

no te burles loko si le saque la foto con el celu jejeje...
al video del flash te lo voy a dedicar a vos...jajajjaa


----------



## RSX (Jul 31, 2009)

RSX dijo:
			
		

> . . . skinverde te aconsejo que:
> 1-elimines la resistencia de 330 es una &%$@ y la remplases por > un condensador NO ELECTROLITICO! de +400V 10uF de manera de limitado por impedancia
> 
> _RSX_ estas equivocado porque no miraste el circuito esquematico; si haces ese cambio, el condensador se cargara (fijate en el diodo) y despues de cargado, no circulara mas corriente al circuito. . . .



El condensador no se carga y queda asi, es AC no DC! que pesas, si pones un rectificador tipo puente de cuatro diodos en un ciclo + el se carga, en el ciclo - se vuelve a cargar pero con la polaridad inversa y asi continnuamente y por lo tanto actua como un conductor por carga electroestatica, definicion pasa la corriente y no se mantiene cargado!


----------



## RSX (Jul 31, 2009)

en el casdo de usar un puente rectificadsor y un condensador mas grande en ves del de 47uf 350V te aconsejaria para obtener gran frecuencia usar una inductancia por que el condensador       ^ se descarga a traves de lka lampara de xenon por lo que no puedes obtener una frecuencia de mas de 100Hz aunque eso esta bien podria causar problemas si pones un condensador muy grande, la inductancia limita la carga del condensador, de aconsejo q entre la inductancia y el condensador de rectificado pongas un diodo para q no ayan inverciones de voltaje, y coloca otro dos condensadores en serie (2x400V) en paralelo con la lampara de xenon x q si pones una inductancia al entrar en cortoc. con la lampara se acumulka energia aunque poca q aumenta el voltaje, esto de daria +rendimiento aunque complica un poco el circuito


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 31, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> kaká_2008 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para los que recien empiezan en la electronica, el mio es mejor,, osea.. se los recomiendo y no tiene tantas "cosas"... 



con respecto..



saludos...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 31, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:
			
		

> Para los que recien empiezan en la electronica, el mio es mejor,,



rodrigo_6 en todo caso si recien comienzan con el tema de la electronica no deberias recomendar este circuito ya que estamos trabajando con altos voltajes y existen muchos riesgos(la vida hermano)...
esta bueno tu aporte y funciona muy bien...
para los que ya estan mas metidos en la electronica yo les recomiendo el circuito de rodrigo_6 y tambien el de pablin..eel mejorado...

saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 1, 2009)

chee yo veo aparatos que estan montados en gabinetes de metal.. como por ejemplo el motor para una bola de espejos y tienen un tornillito que dice tierra.. bueno, les comento me gustaria pornerlo en un gabinete metalico y aislarlo pero no se como... ni con que... jejej... espero respuestas  




saludosss



edito: pongo fotos del flash como lo quiero montar...

el ultimo es de platico, no?
pa mi que si  


saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 1, 2009)

sisi este ultimo es de plastico rodrigo
 . un amigo lo tiene


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 1, 2009)

rodrigo no te recomiendo para nada que le hagas un gabinete de metal...
esas fotos que pusiste el segundo es de plastico y el primero de metal pero ojo.!
el de metal tiene la base de plastico y la plaqueta que va dentro esta a 1,5cm de la parte de meta(esta aislado)...
te lo vuelvo a decir..---no le hagas el gabinete solo de metal---
esta de mas decir que es muy pero muy peligroso...

te cuento que a mi primer flash le hice un gabinete de madera  y lo pinte y quedo espectacular! no tenia riesgo de nada...!

saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 2, 2009)

alguen podria pasar el pcb en pcb wizard ?  gracias


----------



## skinverde (Ago 3, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> alguen podria pasar el pcb en pcb wizard ?  gracias



Amigazo...

yo lo diseñé así, a la rápida, y me quedo cómodo. espero que sea de su agrado o le ilumine para modificarlo y
hacerlo de la mejor manera!

saludos..

Skin.!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 3, 2009)

gracias amigo skinverde


----------



## skinverde (Ago 5, 2009)

Estimados Alguien tendrá por ahi un modelo de chasis para el estrobo,
pero que sea hexagonal...?

vi en una tienda uno profesional de ese tipo..

Saludos., y
Gracias.,


----------



## skinverde (Ago 7, 2009)

Adjunto aca un proyecto de flash estroboscópico, cuya potencia es de 150watt..
para que lo arme con el fin de poner un poco mas sicodelico el ambiente en alguna party_!

este incluye PCB diseñado, lista de componentes, diagrama electrico....

todo lo necesario para armar el proyecto excepto el diseño del chasis que lo tengo 
en un bosquejo en papel a mano alzada...!

Suerte por si alguien se anima.,!

saludos.,

Skin.!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 8, 2009)

alguen me ayuda como conseguir la bobina de disparo :S? o por ahi lei qe se la puede llegar a hacer. 
 y eso del transistor a la salida del radio no lo entendi mucho :S


----------



## skinverde (Ago 10, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> alguen me ayuda como conseguir la bobina de disparo :S? o por ahi lei qe se la puede llegar a hacer.
> y eso del transistor a la salida del radio no lo entendi mucho :S



Amigo mio.

Digame de donde es? y si se puede yo le envio un transformador de disparo que me sobra...
por lo menos aqui es facil de conseguir..!

Atte.
skin.!


----------



## iamkbra (Ago 11, 2009)

amigo skin soy de entre rios , Argentina , me dijeron que tambien se lo puedo sacar a una camara que es lo que estoy por hacer


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

asi es sacalo de una camara rota...funciona bien...
me sumo al pedido de skinverde..(alguien que tenga un flash mas grande)

saludos!


----------



## skinverde (Ago 11, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> amigo skin soy de entre rios , Argentina , me dijeron que tambien se lo puedo sacar a una camara que es lo que estoy por hacer




jojojo.. amigo yo soy de Chile, si está dispuesto a pagar el envío se la regalo sin problemas..
recuerde, tengo un transformador de disparo..!



Por otra parte, sigo con mi consulta.!
Alguien tiene un Diagrama de Flash Estroboscópico de mayor potencia.?
750watt o superior.!

Saludos 
Skin.!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 11, 2009)

bueno amigo yo creo que para hacer uno de mas potencia seria de reformar el circuito de pablin,el mejorado,
lo voy a consultar con un profe que me dijo eso y luego te aviso...

no creas que es mas complejo el circuito debe ser una pabada pero lo que si se que es medio carita la lampara ya que para esos se usa una lampara lineal y aqui en argentina cuasta elrededor de $150
no es tanto pero la cosa seria tener primero el circuito que funcione bien y luego comprarse la lampara...

saludos!


----------



## skinverde (Ago 11, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> bueno amigo yo creo que para hacer uno de mas potencia seria de reformar el circuito de pablin,el mejorado,
> lo voy a consultar con un profe que me dijo eso y luego te aviso...
> 
> no creas que es mas complejo el circuito debe ser una pabada pero lo que si se que es medio carita la lampara ya que para esos se usa una lampara lineal y aqui en argentina cuasta elrededor de $150
> ...



Ya compadre...estamos en contacto entonces .... ojalá te valla bien con tu profe..!

y si.. tienes razón .. lo mas caro sería conseguir el tubo de xenon si es que es el mismo....
suerte ...


saludos.,!
Pd:si tienes información me avisas porfavor.,!


----------



## odipas (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola a todos! Quisiera saber si puedo utilizar alguno de los circuitos presentados en este post para construir una lámpara estroboscópica para puesta a punto del autómovil; qué modificaciones tendría que hacerle? El disparo de la lámpara de xenon sería por medio de la alta tensión en el cable de bujía del primer cilindro del vehículo.

Hice un post sobre el tema,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lampara-puesta-punto-22995/

pero para crear la lámpara con leds de alta luminocidad; me parece que voy a desistir y la construiré con lámpara de xenon, por eso los molesto por acá... 

Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo.

Saludos,
Orlando.


----------



## beluramirez18 (Jul 15, 2010)

muy bueno che! doy fe que funciona!!!!!!! 
lo armamos con 2 de mis compañeros y funciona muy bien.
Gracias!!!!
Saludos, desde Parana , Entre Rios


----------



## torrevino (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola Rodrigo_6, me intereso mucho tu post y lo voy a apobechar para armarme la luz y usarla en alguna q*UE* otra joda en casa jaja, pero como ando medio ajustado de bolsillo, te pregunto primero y depues empiezo, me podria tirar un presupuesto de todo mas o menos? vivo en argenitna, sobre todo de la Lampara Xenon y de la Bobina de disparo(que segun tengo entendido no es facil de conseguir), eso es todo, me ayudaria mucho! 
muchas gracias por todo


----------



## adroval2004 (Ago 17, 2010)

AYUDDAAAA!!!!!!!! hola, yo hice el circuito de estroboscopica de pablin el mejorado, pero no me dispara. o sea entre el catodo y el anodo de la lampara de xenon tengo el voltaje, pero cuando mido entre el disparador y el catodo (o anodo) no marca nunca nada, aunque mueva el potenciometro. Compre un C106M (era lo que habia) y la lamaparita de neon la saque de un piloto, el cual por cierto probe antes. El resto del circuito lo hice a partir de componentes nuevos.

Me pasa esto. cuando conecto el circuito se enciende la lampara de neon, y si moves el potenciometro ilumina mas. Cuando desconectas, la lampara de neon se apaga lentamente, hasta que al final tintinea. Espero que a alguien le sirva la explicacion. Gracias.

Muchas gracias.

El circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...obo2/index.htm
La foto que falta http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/238/estrob03.jpg//img151.imageshack.us/img151/238/estrob03.jpg


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 18, 2010)

kaká_2008 dijo:


> bueno amigo yo creo que para hacer uno de mas potencia seria de reformar el circuito de pablin,el mejorado . . .



La reforma mas sencilla es contruir un auto-transformador y doblar el voltaje de la red. Otra forma seria usar el primer metodo cientifico: prueba y error.

Sobre ese circuito: salio primero en una revista de Cekit (Electronica y computadores) y al parecer en pablin no se tomaron la molestia de cambiar los graficos y tal vez por esa razon, no hay un diagrama esquematico del circuito en cuestion.



adroval2004 dijo:


> . . . Compre un C106M (era lo que habia) y la lamaparita de neon la saque de un piloto, el cual por cierto probe antes . . .



Algunos SCR requieren una resistencia entre la compuerta y el catodo para que funcione, utilice una resistencia  entre 2K y 10K.
Sobre la lampara de neon, verifique que esta presenta un voltaje mayor de 60V. Si el voltaje es menor, el transformador de disparo no entrega el voltaje requerido para activar la lampara de xenon.
Verifique tambien el transformador de disparo, por la explicacion antes mencionada.



adroval2004 dijo:


> . . .  El circuito http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...obo2/index.htm
> La foto que falta http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/238/estrob03.jpg//img151.imageshack.us/img151/238/estrob03.jpg



Esos enlaces no funcionan.  Espero que les guste esto:


----------



## adroval2004 (Ago 18, 2010)

Dale, graciass, lo hago y te comento como me fue... Gracias  uuh, lo d*E* los enlaces, los copie cortados,


----------



## sirwillian4 (Sep 1, 2010)

q*UE* tal amigos
compre una bobina de disparo y no se como identificar 
cual es la entrada cual  la sallida y cual el comun me podrian ayudar con esto


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

Con el ohmetro, anota las resistencias que se miden entre cada par de terminales.

La mas baja resistencia medida es la bobina primaria.
La mas alta resistencia medida es la bobina secundaria.
Y el comun?, es el terminal presente en las dos mediciones anteriores.


----------



## Cagiva125 (Oct 14, 2010)

En el Libro de Luces Y Sonido CEKIT VolUMEN III  Hay un Circuito para Strober, esos libros son muy Buenos. Todo Funciona, Descarguenlo y Verán.  Además hay Varios Amplificadores de hasta 250W.


----------



## magoo124 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> La reforma mas sencilla es contruir un auto-transformador y doblar el voltaje de la red. Otra forma seria usar el primer metodo cientifico:......



Hola como estas? podes pasar el circuito de tu diseño? ya que estoy muy interesado en el.. muchas gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

magoo124 dijo:


> Hola como estas? podes pasar el circuito de tu diseño? ya que estoy muy interesado en el.. muchas gracias



  

El diseño de la placa lo hice cuando hacia los impresos con lapiz, plantilla y marcador. Eso fue hace mucho tiempo, apenas aprendia a usar los simuladores. Si le puedo decir que el circuito usa los integrados clasicos 555 y 4017, incluso en la placa deje una entrada para variar la velocidad del 555 al ritmo de la musica.


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandrake se be re bueno tu estrobo, he visto este estrobo en algunas tiendas, siempre me llamaron la atención, ahora que tu mencionas que ocupan un 555 y un 4017, la pregunta es, ¿A donde van las salidas del 4017? al gate? 

saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Gracias LuisElektro por su comentario.



LuisElektro dijo:


> . . . he visto  este estrobo en algunas tiendas . . .



Esos no son como este, porque este circuito los dispara uno a uno en secuencia, no son cuatro strobers alumbrando en desorden.



LuisElektro dijo:


> . . . ¿A donde van las salidas del 4017? al gate? . . .



Claro que si. Como se ve en la imagen: son cuatro circuitos de disparo. En mi caso, los conecte para hacer el efecto de ir y venir.


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

a ok dale, pero el que vi en la tienda hacia el efecto secuencial, y traía un mic para que sea rítmico, de la marca lite-works (algo chino)


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Como dije en un mensaje anterior: esto lo diseñe hace tiempo, porque no existia en los almacenes de luces y actualmente estoy desactualizado sobre el tema.



LuisElektro dijo:


> . . . de la marca lite-works (algo chino)



_"Esos m@ld¿t#s chinos, me espiaron con sus satelites solo para conseguir el circuito."_


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> "Esos m@ld¿t#s chinos, me espiaron con sus satelites solo para conseguir el circuito."[/I]



Jajaja, ok, gracias por todo tu ayuda, se puede conectar las salidas del 4017 a cualquier estrobo, tengo de esas hexagonales, que molesta mucho y te marean  

SALUDOS


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Si se puede pero tiene que desconectar el terminal gate del circuito original.


----------



## LuisElektro (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias, lo necesito hacer ahora para el 30  muchas gracias se agradece mucho la ayuda


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 7, 2010)

saludos 
pues mira yo estoy haciendo este circuito que es mas censillo y tiene menos componentes y es mas claro en fin .puedes adaptarle el circuito disparador del scr con el potenciometro y hasi graduar las velocidad de disparo de el flash 
a*QU*i esta el link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm espero que sirva


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 22, 2010)

amigo yo hice el gabinete en metal de el chasis de un VHS estaba pensando y si debajo de la placa donde va la soldadura le coloco plástico y debajo un rectángulo de polietileno expandido o algo para dejarlo algo alto es que me dejaste pensando con eso que dijiste aquí tengo algunas imágenes de como lo hice:

pues tarde mucho haciendo el chsis ya ke no tengo aparatos para cortar el metal de casi 1mm de grueso entonces espero alguna respuesta

saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 23, 2010)

yo estoy haciendo este hise las pistas gruesas por que como es alto voltaje es mejor tener una buena circulación de voltaje  Ver el archivo adjunto luz estroboscopica PCB.rar

espero sirva saludos =)


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 24, 2010)

fabioguarin dijo:


> . . . hise las pistas gruesas por que como es alto voltaje es mejor tener una buena circulación de voltaje . . .





En un circuito lo que circula es la corriente, el voltaje es la fuerza para producir el movimiento.
Al trabajar con voltajes alto, la separacion entre pistas es lo mas importante: para no producir arcos o "chisperos".


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 24, 2010)

ok lo ciento pero aveces es mejor prevenir que las pistas se me vayan a fundir por el calor que produce la CORRIENTE para que mas adelante no nos vaya a producir alguna interrupción en el circuito 

saludos gracias por correjir =)


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 24, 2010)

muchachos todo es casero le colocare espejos en forma de cono para aprovechar la luz de la lampara de xenón aquí unas fotos de como corte el vidrio es algo complicado pero con paciencia y unos guantes cualquiera lo hace espero entiendan las imagenes
[/ATTACH]y la lampara de xenón va en el centro cuidado con los pines de la lampara manejan 4.000 v 
 bueno ps es esta ultima se ve como van colocados los 4 espejos que van alrededor de la lampara despues se le colocara en frente un protector de plastico les estare informando mas
 saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Nov 30, 2010)

hay mas imágenes en este link:
http://fabioguarin.blogspot.com/ 
pero son de el chasis después subiré fotos y vídeos de el funcionamiento aunque les advierto los estrobos no los captan bien las cámaras ¿porque? (no se) XD

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Muy lindas tus artesanias Fabio, te felicito!

aunque yo le daria un poco mas de algulo a los espejos, que queden mas abiertos!

Es mi opinon nada mas, saludos,!


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 1, 2010)

Gracias pipa09
sabes que si yo también lo pensé pero  ya era demasiado tarde ya había fabricado el chasis metálico y es muy difícil doblar esas laminas pero tranquilo la cosa no queda hay soy de los que me gusta repetir proyectos y créeme que este lo volveré a hacer 

ah y muchas gracias en estos días subo un vídeo explicando cada parte y su funcionamiento =) http://fabioguarin.blogspot.com/


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

De nada, yo tambien estoy armando unas placas de flash (45 para ser especifico) , cuando termine los subo, 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## phavlo (Dic 1, 2010)

skinverde estan lindos los pcb pero las lineas siempre van a 45º nunca a 90º. no se por que pero es asi y las pistaas lo mas ancho que puedas, eso es debido al paso de la corriente, segun la corriente que pase es el ancho de la pista.. 
saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> skinverde estan lindos los pcb pero las lineas siempre van a 45º nunca a 90º. no se por que pero es asi y las pistaas lo mas ancho que puedas, eso es debido al paso de la corriente, segun la corriente que pase es el ancho de la pista..
> saludos


 

En este caso no es mucha la corriente que circula, si es alta la tension que se maneja, mas aun en la parte de disparo (mas de 4Kv) , si se hacen pistas muy gruesas se corre el riesgo de producir un arco entre pistas, el diseño del PCB es acorde al circuito usado, en este caso son solo voltajes altos, sin mucha circulacion de corriente, en otros casos puede ser al reves, como dije antes depende del circuito!

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 2, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> . . . pero las lineas siempre van a 45º nunca a 90º. no se por que pero es asi . . .



Hacer las pistas en angulo de 90º es un error que cometen los novatos; porque en esas esquinas se puede dañar la continuidad de la pista, cuando la PCB se encuentra en el acido.

Luego haran la clasica consulta en el foro: _"Mi circuito no funciona . . . "_.


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 2, 2010)

Mandrake gracias por el consejo o sugerencia pero pues seria cambiarle el circuito impreso mas adelante por que con la que lo tengo esta fusionando perfectamente

saludos y gracias


----------



## phavlo (Dic 2, 2010)

gracias mandrake por la explicacion de el por que no se hacen a 90º.. 
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola fabioguarin.

He vistos tu fotos, quisiera saber si compraste el transformado o lo hiciste tú.
Sí lo hiciste tú, me podrías dar las caracteríticas del transformador (número de vueltas, diámetro del alambre, etc).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## phavlo (Dic 3, 2010)

a que precio consiguieron las lamparas de xenon?


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 3, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> a que precio consiguieron las lamparas de xenon?


 

Se consiguen de varios precios , yo consegui las de 75w a unos $50. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 44028
pero los precios son variables dependiendo del lugar.

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Dic 3, 2010)

ok, gracias pipa ! 

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 3, 2010)

phavlo dijo:


> ok, gracias pipa !
> 
> saludos


 

De nada, una cosa mas, esa lampara que esta en imagen y a la cual corresponde el precio necesita una bobina mayor que esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 44036

Para que lo tengas en cuenta!


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 3, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola fabioguarin.
> 
> He vistos tu fotos, quisiera saber si compraste el transformado o lo hiciste tú.
> Sí lo hiciste tú, me podrías dar las caracteríticas del transformador (número de vueltas, diámetro del alambre, etc).
> ...


saludos elaficionado

mira la verdad en la web hay algunas paginas y vídeos que te enseñan a hacer el transformador de disparo lo puedes realizar con materiales comunes  el funcionamiento consiste en una bobina gruesa de pocas vueltas (primario) crea un pulso magnético que lo induce a una bobina de mayores vueltas y de menor calibre (secundario) cuando llega el pulso a esta bobina el voltaje se multiplica para el funcionamiento de la lampara de xenón

las vueltas se calculan según la lampara de xenón el transformador que estoy usando es de:
secundario: 400 vueltas/ calibre o diámetro 0.18mm
primario:10 vueltas/ 0.8mm

acá te dejo algunos archivos y links:











Ver el archivo adjunto luz estroboscopica 001 (1).rar

espero les sirva saludos :buenpost::buenpost::buenpost:


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 3, 2010)

_*Por favor, no confundan una pelota negra con una negra en pelota.*_



fabioguarin dijo:


> . . . cuando llega el pulso a esta bobina la  corriente se multiplica para el funcionamiento de la lampara de xenón . .  .



   *Se multiplica el voltaje*, no la corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola.

Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 3, 2010)

ok ok ya corregí mi error es que yo solo trataba de hacer una explicación breve

saludos mandrake y gracias por estar pendiente de mis ERRORES XD =)


----------



## rascueso (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola amigos leyendo un poco por acá me acorde que hace unos cuantos años avía guardado una lámpara de  xenón media grande y nunca conseguí el circuito para excitarla subo una imagen para que la vean y si alguien tiene el circuito se lo agradecería. Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 5, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> . . . hace unos cuantos años avía guardado una lámpara de  xenón media grande y nunca conseguí el circuito para excitarla . . .




Para esa lampara tiene que aumentar el voltaje de la fuente previamente con un autotranformador, puede usar el clasico circuito de disparo con los componentes modificados para el voltaje operacional, y asi lograra hacerla destellar.

En la practica y por curiosidad: logre hacer destellar una lampara asi, con un cuadruplicador de voltaje.


----------



## rascueso (Dic 5, 2010)

Mandrake esta muy bien lo que decís pero…. No tengo conocimientos como para crear todo lo que decís. Solo se armar circuitos con los planos y hasta ahí nomas. Grax por tu tiempo saludoss


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 6, 2010)

En el foro existe un tema sobre calculo de transformadores (sino estoy mal creado por Andres Cuenca); en ese tema encontrara un programa para hacer los calculos segun las dimenciones del nucleo que utilice.


----------



## rascueso (Dic 6, 2010)

todo bien loco.. un abrazo


----------



## tatajara (Dic 7, 2010)

Una pregunta gente, con la bobina del último video una lámpara de cuantos watts puedo manejar?? Yo diría que unos 20 0 25 w andarían o no??
Saludos y gracias por su ayuda de antemano



tatajara


----------



## rascueso (Dic 8, 2010)

Mandrake me podes decir algún detalle de la lámpara como de cuantos w es asi tengo algo como para buscar el circuito?


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> Mandrake me podes decir algún detalle de la lámpara como de cuantos w es asi tengo algo como para buscar el circuito?



Ese dato no lo conocen ni los proveedores de electronica.

Para el circuito puede usar el estrober de _Cekit_, solo que debe utilizar un autotransformador para doblar el voltaje de la red. Recuerde que los condensadores usados en el circuito, trabajaran al doble del voltaje original.


----------



## fabioguarin (Dic 8, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> Una pregunta gente, con la bobina del último video una lámpara de cuantos watts puedo manejar?? Yo diría que unos 20 0 25 w andarían o no??
> Saludos y gracias por su ayuda de antemano
> 
> 
> ...



pues mira ese transformador que hicieron en el ultimo vídeo es para una lampara de 16w pero tal ves podría llegar a excitar una de 20w no se la diferencia no es mucha y el voltaje que maneja el gatillo o compuerta es casi el mismo voltaje asi que si serviria aun que te aconsejo buscar la lampara que quieres usar aca te dejo un catalogo de ellas y sus transformadores solo deves modificarlo un poko

http://www.taytron.com/fttypeu.html

espero te sirva


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2010)

fabioguarin dijo:


> . . . aca te dejo un catalogo de ellas y sus transformadores solo deves modificarlo un poko
> 
> http://www.taytron.com/fttypeu.html
> 
> espero te sirva



Fabioguarin, tambien olvido colocar los otros enlaces:



Lamparas Xenon lineales.
Lamparas Xenon helicoidales

Con estos datos sera mas facil diseñar la fuente para un strober y el tranformador de disparo.


----------



## rascueso (Dic 8, 2010)

gracias mandrake en un rato me pongo a buscar


----------



## tatajara (Dic 12, 2010)

muchas gracias fabioguarin y mandrake por la data
saludos


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 30, 2010)

alguna respuesta a mi inquietud, si un estrobo no se dispara por algunos minutos, ¿pasa algo con el circuito, o con los componentes? les agradecería mucho su ayuda, saludos y que estén bien todo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 30, 2010)

para poder disparar el strobo, necesitas alimentar  el circuito, sino vas a usarlo, con un interruptor cortas la entrada AC y asi le quitas la alimentacion al todo el circuito, asi de simple.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 30, 2010)

LuisElektro dijo:


> . . . si un estrobo no se dispara por algunos minutos, ¿pasa algo con el circuito, o con los componentes? . . .



Esa falla depende del circuito, los strobers mas sencillos presentan ese problema, tiene dos opciones a realizar:



Cambiar la lampara de xenon. Le recomiendo que no bote la lampara vieja porque en otros tipos de strobers puede que funcione.
Cambiar el circuito que usted usa, por el de _*Cekit*_ que utiliza doblador de voltaje.


----------



## LuisElektro (Dic 30, 2010)

Creo que no me explique bien :S mi pregunta es, ¿si yo no lo quiero disparar (porque puedo controlar el disparo) le pasara algo? por ejemplo si quiero que se active un pulso cada 5 o 10 minutos teniendo el estrobo conectado a la red eléctrica. no se si me explique bien ahora


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 31, 2010)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Creo que no me explique bien :S mi pregunta es, ¿si yo no lo quiero disparar (porque puedo controlar el disparo) le pasara algo? por ejemplo si quiero que se active un pulso cada 5 o 10 minutos teniendo el estrobo conectado a la red eléctrica. no se si me explique bien ahora


 
Ya te habia contestado antes, No, no pasara nada, pero para que finalidad queres usarlo? algun tipo de baliza o señalizacion?


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2010)

LuisElektro dijo:


> Creo que no me explique bien :S mi pregunta es, ¿si yo no lo quiero disparar (porque puedo controlar el disparo) le pasara algo? por ejemplo si quiero que se active un pulso cada 5 o 10 minutos teniendo el estrobo conectado a la red eléctrica. no se si me explique bien ahora



Por realizar disparos lentos no sucederá nada, el problema viene cuando son muy rápidos (la lámpara no puede disipar el calor que se genera en cada disparo y termina fundiendose).


----------



## LuisElektro (Ene 2, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Ya te habia contestado antes, No, no pasara nada, pero para que finalidad queres usarlo? algun tipo de baliza o señalizacion?



Solo con fines de diversión, fiestas... y no vi la respuesta anterior, muchas gracias 




Dano dijo:


> Por realizar disparos lentos no sucederá nada, el problema viene cuando son muy rápidos (la lámpara no puede disipar el calor que se genera en cada disparo y termina fundiendose).



Gracias, generalmente cuando la utilizo, no la disparo tan rapido


----------



## turbojet (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola,

voy a realizar ese circuito.

Tengo la bobina TC-31 pero como debo de conectarla?







Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

turbojet dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> voy a realizar ese circuito.
> 
> ...




Los terminales 1 y 2 son del bobinado primario, y entre los pines 1 y 3 el secundario.

El pin 1 es comun a ambas bobinas, el 3 es el de salida de alta tension.


----------



## monique (Abr 6, 2011)

Que interesante el post! Pero tengo algunas dudas sobre el circuito del flash estrobo ...
Primero, para calcular la frecuencia de disparo, obtengo la ecuación f = 1/T, con T = Req*C4. 
Donde Req = R3||(R4+P1+R5), verdad?
Y segundo, como puedo calcular exactamente las corrientes del circuito? Digo, para dimensionar
como yo quiero. Ya que quiero que sea portátil (que se alimente por decir con 12Vdc), para lo cual
necesito hacer un inversor. Pero nose de que potencia debe ser.
Alguien podría ayudarme con esto? Porfavor! 
Gracias!


----------



## fabioguarin (Abr 6, 2011)

mira este caso




eso le paso a flanders,volviendo al tema aca hay un post en donde encontraras digramas y todo lo necesario para elaborarlo luz estroboscopica de 12 vdc para el auto
saludos espero te sirva


----------



## djpusse (Ene 31, 2012)

hola gente que tal.

tengo una duda, es podible que desconectandole el cable del medio de la lampara o sea el que va al hilo enroscado a la lampara quede cargado el circuito y cuando le hago hacer contacto dispare?

es un resumen, la idea es ponerle un IGBT y hacerlo disparar cuando yo quiera

Saludos. Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 1, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> es un resumen, la idea es ponerle un IGBT y hacerlo disparar cuando yo quiera



Lo mejor seria poner un pulsador para disparar el SRC. Seria lo mas parctico.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 1, 2012)

si el tema es que queria ponerle un igbt porque necesito dispararlo desde una señal de otro flash usando la salida pc-sin (los flash de fotografia) se entiende?

por cierto que seria el src?

saludos


----------



## ezeyag (May 2, 2012)

hola amigos soy de buenos aires y quería consultar donde puedo comprar las lamparas de xenón, ya tengo ganas de encarar este proyecto. muchas gracias


----------



## huki (Sep 14, 2012)

amigos queria hacer una pregunta, se puede poner dos lampara en paralelo para darle mas power al flash.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2012)

huki dijo:


> amigos queria hacer una pregunta, se puede poner dos lampara en paralelo para darle mas power al flash.



Nop              .


----------



## Niht (Ene 17, 2013)

Para tener mas potencia "mas luz" hay que usar un doblador de tencion mas alto por hay debo de tener el Diagrama del doblador de tencion y disparo del techno strobe 2000s, ese coroto si que da Luz


----------



## xzibit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

hola gente, como andan.. me ando matando la cabesa buscando y pensado como puedo hacer un circuito para hacer un flash estroboscopico para una mini fiesta o un flash de bolsillo con el flash de la camara digital en desuso..aca les adjunto unas fotos del flash de la camara y si me pudieran dar una mano y guiarme masomenos en el tema. gracias!

Ver el archivo adjunto 90011

Ver el archivo adjunto 90012

Ver el archivo adjunto 90013


----------



## xzibit08 (Abr 1, 2013)

xzibit08 dijo:


> hola gente, como andan.. me ando matando la cabesa buscando y pensado como puedo hacer un circuito para hacer un flash estroboscopico para una mini fiesta o un flash de bolsillo con el flash de la camara digital en desuso..aca les adjunto unas fotos del flash de la camara y si me pudieran dar una mano y guiarme masomenos en el tema. gracias!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90011
> 
> ...



Alguna ayudita por hay?


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Abr 1, 2013)

debes entonces alimentar el flash en los terminales que tienes alambrados con 3 VCC, esto es para cargar el condensador, luego debes averiguar la manera de hacer descargar este disparandolo.


----------



## xzibit08 (Abr 1, 2013)

Claro, Hasta hay estoy...estube buscando circuitos en los cuales me pege disparos cada tantos segundos ya que el xenon se quemaria si estubiera prendido pero no puedo encontrar, tambien quiero saber que significado tienen las demas pistas! gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 2, 2013)

Y como supiste que estos eran los terminales de alimentacion?


----------



## xzibit08 (Abr 2, 2013)

Porque dice VCC y GND, creo que el que conoce lo mas basico de la eletronica lo sabe porque todo va alimentado con esos significados...quisiera saber que significados tienen las otras 3


----------



## leogm (Jul 6, 2013)

hola q*UE* tal,soy nuevo en el foro y queria saber como me doy cuenta si una lampara de xenon esta quemada,es de un flash,desde ya muchas gracias!! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2013)

Las lámparas de xenón *no* se queman
Explotan
Se metalizan por dentro
No disparan
Pero no se queman.

Comprueba que le llegue tensión y pulso de disparo.


----------



## pip (Sep 5, 2013)

disculpen q*UE* reviva este post pero es para no creear otro, bueno tengo una camara vieja desarmada, el flash el tema es que no*-*se como hacerlo disparar, por*-*que me pasa lo mismo que al de arriba tengo el vcc y el gnd tambien otras 2 que no alcan*Z*o a leer porque esta todo muy junto, si puedo leerlo mañana lo posteo pero son 4 pistas, o sea vendrian a *SER* 4 cables gnd, vcc ,xx, xx algunos de esos xx serian el de disparo'?? o van puent*E*ado para dispararlo???

 otra cosa mi idea era ponerlo en el auto 12v en ves de ponerle un porta pilas ponerle un 555  a la entrada de corriente de la plaqueta (vcc) con una resistencia limitadora para 3v (segun mi teoria seria como alimentar un led de 3v, ponerle una resistencia de 1k a la pata 3 del 555 a la alimentacion dela plaqueta del  flash para que de 3v y esto carg*U*e el capacitor de disparos) o estoy equivocado ?? 

otra cosa saque la plaqueta completa del flash o sea tiene todo el flash tiene el trafo elevador, capacitor, diodo, todo solo para arriba tiene los 4 cables o pistas q*UE* serian los vcc xx xx gnd, nose si se entiende a lo que voy, pero bueno a buen entendedor pocas palabras 


disculpe si este thread es viejo ya se que no se puede revivir pero para que cr*r*ear otro perdon DOSMETROS, si estoy equivocado


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2013)

pip dijo:


> disculpen q*UE* reviva este post pero es para no creear otro, bueno tengo una camara vieja desarmada, el flash el tema es que no*-*se como hacerlo disparar, por*-*que me pasa lo mismo que al de arriba tengo el vcc y el gnd tambien otras 2 que no alcan*Z*o a leer porque esta todo muy junto, si puedo leerlo mañana lo posteo pero son 4 pistas, o sea vendrian a *SER* 4 cables gnd, vcc ,xx, xx algunos de esos xx serian el de disparo'?? o van puent*E*ado para dispararlo???
> 
> otra cosa mi idea era ponerlo en el auto 12v en ves de ponerle un porta pilas ponerle un 555  a la entrada de corriente de la plaqueta (vcc) con una resistencia limitadora para 3v (segun mi teoria seria como alimentar un led de 3v, ponerle una resistencia de 1k a la pata 3 del 555 a la alimentacion dela plaqueta del  flash para que de 3v y esto carg*U*e el capacitor de disparos) o estoy equivocado ??
> 
> ...



Los flash de cámaras fotográficas no admiten disparos repetitivos (rápidos)
Tienes que adaptar, además, la alimentación del convertidor CC-CC

Sería mas fácil armar un sistema desde cero y aprovechar la lámpara y el transformador de disparo.


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## pip (Sep 6, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los flash de cámaras fotográficas no admiten disparos repetitivos (rápidos)
> Tienes que adaptar, además, la alimentación del convertidor CC-CC
> 
> Sería mas fácil armar un sistema desde cero y aprovechar la lámpara y el transformador de disparo.
> ...



ahhh bueno, el tranformador de disparo, es re chiqito es una uña del pie gordo (jaja) bueno pero intetare sacarlo y liego sacare la lampara... vere si encuentro algun circuito para 12v.  gracias dosmetros


----------



## puppetmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola, alguno probó con disparar la lampara de xenón con una bobina de encendido para autos? creo que con 12v de alimentación tiran 20 kv si le bajamos la tensión cuatro veces(3v) andaríamos en los 5kv en la salida de la bobina, es correcto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2014)

puppetmaster dijo:


> Hola, alguno probó con disparar la lampara de xenón con una bobina de encendido para autos? creo que con 12v de alimentación tiran 20 kv si le bajamos la tensión cuatro veces(3v) andaríamos en los 5kv en la salida de la bobina, es correcto?



¿ Y para que hacer eso ?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 22, 2014)

Estoy con Fogo. Si quieres quemar lámparas, has las pruebas. Si el compañero ya tiene el trafo de disparo, que es lo mas difícil de conseguir, y el xenón debe dispararlo con corriente continua, no veo otra alternativa. Y la velocidad de disparo depende, además de la lámpara, de los microfaradios del condensador de disparo, que se descarga en la lámpara. Para efectos se usan de nanofaradios a faradios.


----------

